# |†| وأخطبك لنفسى الى الأبد|†|



## antoon refaat (27 أكتوبر 2006)

"أنا لحبيبى *و الى* إشتياقه" (نشيد 10:7) "قد *سبيت قلبى* يا أختى العروس قد سبيت قلبى بأحد عينيك" (نشيد 9:4) " أنت جميله يا حبيبتى .. مرهبه كجيش بألويه. *حولى عنى عينيك فإنهما قد غلبتانى*" (نشيد 6:4) كالسوسنه بين الشوك كذلك *حبيبتى* بين البنات" (نشيد 2:2) "*وأخطبك لنفسى الى الأبد* و أخطبك لنفسى بالعدل و الحق و الإحسان و المراحم. أخطبك لنفسى بالأمانه فتعرفين الرب" (هوشع 19:2) ".. و تذهب و راء محبيها و تنسانى أنا يقول الرب. لكن هأنذا *أتملقها* و أذهب بها الى البريه و *ألاطفها*" (هوشع 14:2) "كنت أجذبهم بحبال البشر *بربط المحبه* و كنت كمن يرفع النير عن أعناقهم و مددت إليه مطعماً إياه" (هوشع 4:12) و شعبى جانحون الى الإرتداد عنى فيدعونهم الى العلى ولا أحد يرفعه. كيف أجعلك يا إفرايم أصيرك يا إسرائيل. كيف أجعلك كأدمه. أصنعك كصوبيم*. قد إنقلب على قلبى. إضطرمت مراحمى جميعاً*. (هوشع 7:11) "أنا أشفى إرتدادهم. *أحبهم فضلا* لأن غضبى قد إرتد عنه" (هوشع: 4:14) "من يد الهاويه أفديهم من الموت أخلصهم. أين أوباؤك يا موت أين شوكتك يا هاويه ... " (هوشع 14:13) ".. المحبه قويه كالموت. الغيره قاسيه كالهاويه. لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب. *مياه كثيره لآ تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبه و السيول لا تغمرها*" (نشيد 6:8) "أمينه هى *جروح المحب* و غاشه هى قبلات العدو" (أمثال 6:27) "المكثر الأصحاب يخرب نفسه *لكن يوجد محب ألزق من الأخ*" (أمثال 24:18) "وأنا *أضع نفسى* عن الخراف.. لهذا يحبنى الآب *لأنى أضع* نفسى لآخدها أيضاً" (يوحنا 15:10) "*و أما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة و ليكون لهم أفضل*" (يوحنا 11:10) "*ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه* .. لا أعود أسميكم عبيد لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده. لكنى *قد سميتكم أحباء* لأنى أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبى. ليس أنتم إخترتمونى بل *أنا إخترتكم* و أقمتكم .." (يوحنا 13:15) " ..إبن الله الذى *أحبنى* *و أسلم نفسه لأجلى* (غلاطيه 20:2) "الذى لم يشفق على ابنه بل *بذله لأجلنا* اجمعين *كيف لا يهبنا ايضا معه كل شئ*". "*محبه أبديه* أحببتك لذلك أدمت لك الرحمه".

*أحبائى*

كلما تأملت فى محبة الله فى المسيح يسوع اسبى تماما. كلما تأملت كلمات المحبه الخرجه من فيه المبارك اللى فى الآيات السابقه و غيرها كتير فى كلمته المقدسه اسكر من محبتة الفائقة المعرفه التى ليس لها طول و لا عرض و لا عمق و لا إرتفاع. لما أفتكر انه أحبنى و انا خاطى أحبنى و أنا عاتى أحبنى فى مماتى أحبنى لذاتى لا أجد اى كلمات اعبر بها عن عرفانى بالجميل و اقوله دا جميلك على راسى يا واهب لى خلاصى يا مصلوب علشان تفدينى معروفك دا فوق جبينى. لما افتكر الترنيمه وانت فى الخطيه كنت غالى على و زى العيون غلاوتك هتكون لما ترجع تانى لى، مش بلاقى كلام اعبر بيه عن شكرى و إمتنانى و عرفانى بالجميل. 

لما سمعت صوته قلت له يا ربى كيف بتنادى على و انا مش طايق ذنبى
قالى دمى يطهر من كل الشرور أنا بحب الفاجر و أخرجه للنور 

اللى أحبنى *فضلا* و أحبنى *أولا* - أفتكروا المقال اللى كان عنوانه *لماذا أحبنى الله و كيف احبنى *- استعجب كل العجب و اقوله مع المرنم إيه اللى شفته فىَ من حسن او جمال حتى تنظر الى حبك فاق الخيال و انا (عارفه نفسى) ضربه طريه خاليه من الصلاح من راسى لرجلى ابداً ما فى فلاح. الاقى نفسى مديونه لنعمته و محبته اللى افتقدتنى و طهرتنى و غسلتنى لأصلح لمملكة السما فأهتف و أقول قلبى أسير نعمتك و عملها فى قلب حياتى أنا مديون لرحمتك من بداياتى لنهاياتى. علشان كدا كل نفس تابت و غيرت طريقها و الرب بدوره أغدق عليها بنعمته و خلاصه تصبح أسيرة المسيح و محبته الغير محدوده زى ما بولس كان بيقول .. أنا الأسير فى الرب. طبعا مين ميبقاش اسير اما انا الحقير اصبح أمير أقول ايه غير هللويا للملك هللويا للسيد مبارك إسمك يارب الى الأبد. لما افتكر ان الله بقدرته السرمديه اللى خلق بيها السما و الارض و كل ما فيها يتنازل كل التنازل دا و ياخد شكل العبد من أجلى أنا و من أجل خلاصى أقشعر من فيض النعمه و المحبه الغير محدوده و الغير مشروطه. " الله بين محبته لنا لأنه و نحن بعد *خطاة* مات المسيح لأجلنا" "لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد *ضعفاء* مات فى الوقت المعين لأجل *الفجار*". لما الاقى الناس مش بتشوف حسناتى و دايما فكرالى عيوبى و ألاقيه هو ناسى عيوبى و فاكرلى بس حسناتى زى ما قال للسامريه بالصواب أجبت مع انها خاطئه لكن مدح فيها صدقها – وزى ما كان بيقولى باستمرار كل يوم قبل ما أسلمله حياتى "افتحى لى يا أختى يا حبيبتى يا حمامتى يا كاملتى" أخزى جدا واستعجب بعد كل دا انا حبيبته و شايفنى كامله فى عينه. أصله بيشوفنا بعنيه الحلوه كاملين و حلوين فيه‘ هو بيكره صحيح الخطيه و لا يحتملها لأنه قدوس و بار لكن يحب جدا الخاطئ و ينتظر رجوعه بكل الشوق و الحب و الحنان. ولما يرجع بقى الإنسان لحضن أبوه السماوى أوع بقى ما أحكيلكش على المجد و البركات اللى تبقى فيه بالتصاقك بالهك و محبتك ليه اللى محبته بالحقيقه بتنسكب فى قلبك بالروح القدس المعطى لك. يصبح كل ما له ليك و تبقى وارث السما فى المسيح يسوع‘ تطلبه يقولك هأنذا. تشتهى الأمور الروحيه فيقولك شهوة الصديق تمنح. صدقنى حتى الأمور العالميه ميتأخرش عليك فيها بل يديك أكثر جدا مما تطلب او تفتكر بحسب غناه فى المجد فى المسيح يسوع. ألا ترجع اليه بقى و كفايه أكل من خرنوب الخنازير‘ كفايه قلة قيمه وبهدله ليك و لأسمه القدوس اللى بيتجدف عليه كل يوم من الأمم بسببنا. الرب بيتقدم ليك النهارده طالب القرب منك عاوزيرتبط بيك و يبقى هو العريس المبارك و حضرتك و حضرتك العروس. عاوز يتوجك ملك و أميرأتقبل. "لأنه من يجدنى (يسوع) يجد الحياه وينال رضى من الرب. و من يخطئ عنى يضر نفسه. كل مبغضى يحبون الموت" (أمثال 35:8).​
أنا الحقير صرت أمير هلليلويا

دا مسك إيدى و رفعنى سيدى هلليلويا
أنا الهالك خلانى ملك هلليلويا
شفانى بجروحه أعطانى روحه هلليلويا
أعطانى قوه بالروح من جوه هلليلويا
ساندنى بوعده و دعانى لمجده هلليلويا
قال لا تهتم شارك بالدم هلليلويا
شايل احمالى و يقول يا غالى هلليلويا
وهبنى الجنسيه السماويه هلليلويا
أعد لى مكانى وجاى لى تانى هلليلويا
دا هو وعدنى هيجى ياخدنى هلليلويا
و هعيش وياه و أنظر بهاه هلليلويا​​
تأمل بواسطت الصديقه :
[FONT=Times New
Roman]أختكم فى الرب[/FONT]

إيفيت جرجس​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*"لأنه من يجدنى (يسوع) يجد الحياه وينال رضى من الرب. و من يخطئ عنى يضر نفسه. كل مبغضى يحبون الموت" (أمثال 35:8).


تأمل جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك يا انطون*


----------



## قلم حر (28 أكتوبر 2006)

تأمل جميل ........رائع و في نفس ألوقت بسيط .
و لنتذكر دائما :


> لما سمعت صوته قلت له يا ربى كيف بتنادى على و انا مش طايق ذنبى
> قالى دمى يطهر من كل الشرور أنا بحب الفاجر و أخرجه للنور


ألرب يباركك و يبارك ألأخت اٍيفيت جرجس .
و جميع أبنائه أيضا .


----------



## antoon refaat (28 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *"لأنه من يجدنى (يسوع) يجد الحياه وينال رضى من الرب. و من يخطئ عنى يضر نفسه. كل مبغضى يحبون الموت" (أمثال 35:8).*
> 
> 
> *تأمل جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك يا انطون*


هو التأمل جميل جداً يا جيرو بس في ملحوظه صاحب التأمل ده صديقه عزيزه جداً ومش فاضيه للمنتديات اسمها مدام إيفيت جرجس والشكر يكون ليها هي طبعاً مش ليا انا يا جيرو والف شكر ليكي


----------



## antoon refaat (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*Thanx*



السمردلي قال:


> تأمل جميل ........رائع و في نفس ألوقت بسيط .
> و لنتذكر دائما :
> 
> ألرب يباركك و يبارك ألأخت اٍيفيت جرجس .
> و جميع أبنائه أيضا .


الف شكر يا حبيبي علي مرورك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*جميلة جدا ....... ثانكس
*​


----------



## ملك العين (25 أغسطس 2013)

أنا الحقير صرت أمير هلليلويا

دا مسك إيدى و رفعنى سيدى هلليلويا
أنا الهالك خلانى ملك هلليلويا
شفانى بجروحه أعطانى روحه هلليلويا
أعطانى قوه بالروح من جوه هلليلويا
ساندنى بوعده و دعانى لمجده هلليلويا
قال لا تهتم شارك بالدم هلليلويا
شايل احمالى و يقول يا غالى هلليلويا
وهبنى الجنسيه السماويه هلليلويا
أعد لى مكانى وجاى لى تانى هلليلويا
دا هو وعدنى هيجى ياخدنى هلليلويا
و هعيش وياه و أنظر بهاه هلليلويا

 :


----------

